# product recovery,



## Kdodge (Mar 2, 2003)

I read several previously asked questions and progressed so successfully that I've realyy messed up my computer now. When closing out of Internet Explorer pages were getting hung up and crt+alt+del would tell me the page was not responding. Then I would get a ddhelp message. So I first "ctl+alt+deleted" all the programs running so I could get scandisk to finally run successfully. The errors it fixed were something about the file sizes not corresponding...then it took 24hours to defrag...but it finally defraged completely. Well, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, so I ran "sfc" ???? and got a message that there was a user.exe file error...somehow that corresponded to the ddhelp...
anyway, by the time I had put in my product recovery cd...and somehow got the windows 98 file recovering and listing errors
cut to the chase...I have a half size screen with the 16 color bit setting that I cannot change...and my Outlook express has wiped out my address book, and given me the welcome to Outlook Express from 1998. Is there help for me?
I followed another direction to copy and unzip my start up thing..I will try to paste it here. Thanks in advance for help.
StartupList report, 3/1/03, 10:07:03 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ONLINE SERVICES\PRODIGY\BIN\PIDUNHK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEC ASSISTANT\NECBAR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.2.8.0\HBINST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\COMMUNICATOR\PROGRAM\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.2.8.0\HBSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
PiDunHk = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ONLINE SERVICES\PRODIGY\BIN\PIDUNHK.EXE"
BillMinder = C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
Necbar = C:\PROGRAM FILES\NEC ASSISTANT\NECBAR.EXE
NAV Agent = c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
BJCFD = C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
tgcmd = "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /nosystray
Hotbar = C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.2.8.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AIM = C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\COMMUNICATOR\PROGRAM\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=c:\windows\options\cabs\cyxid.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 1/3/2003, 15:57:22)

[CombineVxDs]
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\ebios.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vdd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vflatd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vshare.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vwin32.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vfbackup.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vcomm.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\combuff.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vcd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vpd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\spooler.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\udf.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vfat.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vcache.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vcond.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vcdfsd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\int13.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vxdldr.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vdef.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\dynapage.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\configmg.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\ntkern.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\mtrr.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vmd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\dosnet.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vpicd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vtd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\reboot.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vdmad.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vsd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\v86mmgr.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\pageswap.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\dosmgr.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vmpoll.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\shell.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\parity.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\biosxlat.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vmcpd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vtdapi.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\perf.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vkd.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\vmouse.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
c:\windows\SYSTEM\VMM32\enable.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd
[nul]
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIAL.TTF=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALBD.TTF=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALBI.TTF=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALI.TTF=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIAL.FOT=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALBD.FOT=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALBI.FOT=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\ARIALI.FOT=1
c:\windows\w98setup.bin=1
[rename]
NUL=C:\detcrash.log
c:\windows\SYSTEM\commctrl.dll=c:\windows\SYSTEM\kommctrl.dll
c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwq117.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwq117.vx_
c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwppqt.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwppqt.vx_
c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwcdb.vxd=c:\windows\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\drvwcdb.vx_
NUL=C:\LOGO.SYS
c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SCANMGR.DLL=c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SCA6D2A.TMP
[DIRNUL]
c:\windows\scanreg=1
c:\windows\SYSTEM\reinst~1=1
[SetupOptions]
Combine=1

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

IF EXIST Windows\Options\SysTools\QASeal.tag GOTO QASEAL
QASEAL /S:QASEAL.1 /L:QASEAL.2 /D:QASEAL.*
:QASEAL
Windows\Options\SysTools\DOSMode
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D0 T4

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

Videogate Companion Manager - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\VGCOMPANION.DLL - {00000000-7B59-11D3-BC98-005004131771}
(no name) - (no file) - {18299C11-A69B-11d3-B330-0050DA6B20CE}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE01B.DLL - {0835121B-6472-43BD-8A40-D9221FF1C4CE}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
Hotbar - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.2.8.0\HBHOSTIE.DLL - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E}
(no name) - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.69-deleon.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Inbox Repair Tool.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
WINALIGN.JOB

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft Search Settings Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SEARCHSETTINGS.OCX
CODEBASE = http://home.microsoft.com/search/lobby/searchsettings.cab

[ActiveCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SETUPCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.microsoft.com/ie/ie40/download/cdf/setupctl.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\setupctl.osd

[Ikonic Menu Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IKMENU.OCX
CODEBASE = http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/iptdweb/ikcntrls.cab

[SurroundVideoCtrl Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSSURVID.OCX
CODEBASE = http://carpoint.msn.com/Components/SurVid/MSSurVid.cab

[CarPointProximityCtrl]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CPGRID.OCX
CODEBASE = http://carpoint.msn.com/components/grid/CPGrid.cab

[MSNBC News Menu Control 3.0]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\NEWSM30.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.msnbc.com/download/nm0713.cab

[MSNChatHistoryCtl]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CHATHIST.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/ChatCtls.Cab

[Macromedia Authorware Web Player Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\AUTHORWA\AWSWAX.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/authorware/awswax.cab

[ExteriorSurround Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTSIDE.OCX
CODEBASE = http://carpoint.msn.com/Components/Exterior/Outside.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[CarPoint Auto-Pricer Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AUTOPRICER.OCX
CODEBASE = http://carpoint.msn.com/components/ocx/autopricer/autopricer.cab

[InstallFromTheWeb ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IFTW.DLL
CODEBASE = http://guideinst.gomez.com/iftwclient/iftwclix.cab

[{5F03EAB4-1AD5-11D4-AE99-0050DAC24E8F}]
CODEBASE = http://www.iwon.com/ct/in_wn/iwonslot1,0,1,5.cab

[VgCompanion Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\VGCOMPANION.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.videogate.com/controls/vgcompanion.cab

[SideStep IE Inst]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE01B.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.sidestep.com/get/k26617/sb01b.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/20000128/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[Yahoo! Vision]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YV.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/fv/yv.cab

[AV Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PAV.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pctuneup.com/antivirus/PCPAV.CAB

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pctuneup.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[AloricaProfiler Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ALORIC~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.priorityonesupport.com/AloricaProfiler.ocx

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab

[HearMe (Telcopoint) (Firewall) Voice Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\TPVCFE.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.telcopoint.com/distro/tpvcfe.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CONFLICT.1\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/13f3b5a1c9b3c2adce02/netzip/RdxIE6.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1044/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[iPIX ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IPIXX.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab

[HbInstObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.2.8.0\HBINSTIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://installs.hotbar.com/installs/hotbar/programs/hotbar.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37599.6137268519

[Live Collaboration]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RNTX.DLL
CODEBASE = https://rr.esecurecare.net/rnt/rnl/java/RntX.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 13,938 bytes
Report generated in 2.413 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

There's lot of spyware/adware installed. Check this link, follow the instructions at the site and run Spybot.

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/

Edited Link!!!


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

The link to Spybot PVC9 posted doesn't seem to work for me so here is another. You might want to run both Ad Aware and Spybot to cover more spyware as Ad Aware seems to catch some that spybot misses and vice versa.

Rollin Rog posted:

Both Ad-Aware and Spybot are XP compatible.

Installing and Running Ad-Aware 
http://www.lavasoft.nu/

1. Download to a convenient folder the installation file:

http://www.lavasoft.nu/support/download/

2. Download the Refupdate installation file:

http://www.jamcomputerservices.com/...t/refupdate.exe

3. Run the Ad-Aware setup file (aaw.exe) to install Ad-aware and reboot.

4. Run the refupdate.exe installation file. Go to Start Menu>Programs and find the Lavasoft Refupdate entry and run it. It will want a connection to the internet to check and update the current signature file. When that is complete. Run Ad-aware itself.

5. Configure Ad-aware to scan all drives on which you have installed programs, memory and registry. When the scan is complete, check all entries it finds (do not select "Exclude" unless you specifically want something to be ignored!), click "Backup", to name and backup the items to be removed, and then continue to remove the selected items. Reboot afterwards.

====================

Installing and running Spybot:

http://security.kolla.de/index.php?...n&page=download

1 -- create a new, 'host' folder in a convenient location (not on the desktop)

2 -- download the spybot "self-installer" program to it and run the setup file.

3 -- go to the Start Menu, find the program and run it. Click the "online" tab and "Search for Updates", then make your selection and click "Download Updates". You will not need to update the "main" program and can probably ignore the language and PGP (Pretty Good Privacy) updates.

4 -- run the scan (click "check all"). You will see some boxes checked and others not. Remove the pre-selected items. The others are mainly "cleanup" options (you can disable this feature by clicking Settings > FileSets, and unchecking "Usage Tracking". "System Internals" should be unchecked as well unless you are confident you know what it deals with).

5 -- it is a good practice to reboot afterwards, even if not prompted.

As far as the 16 colors goes, that usually means that your video adapter is corrupted and needs to be updated or reinstalled. Right click on "My Computer> properties> device manager> and look for any yellow excalmation points under monitor or display adapter. Let us know if you find any.

Also right click on the desktop> properties> settings tab> advanced button> adapter tab> check your refresh rate and make sure it is not on "unknown" change it to "adapter default" or "optimal".


----------



## Kdodge (Mar 2, 2003)

I did the ad aware and spybot programs. I knew Hotbar was a tracer thing,I had Ad Aware quarintine all the files it noted, but the spybot files that were red exclamation marked I think are programs...frontpage, adobe acrobat, etc. I am too puzzled(afraid) to continue...

As far as the 16 colors goes, ..I did "My Computer> properties> device manager> and there was no device manager option..

Also right clicked on the desktop> properties> settings tab> advanced button> adapter tab>and there were no options to check
there was an info on "Color NeoMagic Graph 128xD

This little window looks like the safemode window, but I don't think it is.

What to do? What to do?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

As far as the other programs detected by Spyboy are concerned, I guess its just the MRU lists...it won't be a problem if you delete them, but you can still leave them alone. You can remove all the items marked in red and leave alone the ones in green .

About the display problem, re-install the video drivers and that should help. Do you've the display drivers with you??? If not, you can let us know what make/model your video card is and we'll help you better!


----------



## Kdodge (Mar 2, 2003)

video card???what's that? I'm sorry, in the Display>prpoerties>settings>advanced>adaptor there was information on the screen that read "NeoMagic Magic graph 128xD"
at the color management tab there was the following info:
Current Monitor: Laptop display
Default monitor profile <none>
Profiles currently associated with this device: an empty page with an active add button. The add button listed lots of make names...I figured I might want the Nec compatible one, and added that, but restarting the computer had no change.???


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well...try this...right click on the Desktop, select Properties, click the Settings tab. Change the Colors to 16bit(High Color) and also the Screen area to 800 by 600 or 1024 by 768 pixels...as you wish.

If you can't do that, may be you'll have to re-install the video card drivers.

Neo Magic Video Drivers

Just FYI, a video card is the device thats transfers the data from the CPU to the monitor through a cable.

Link Edited!!!


----------



## Kdodge (Mar 2, 2003)

The neomagic link doesn't work for me...bummer, I get a can't find server message

I have tried to change the setting from 16 bit to 265, but the program needs to restart and I get two odd problems. First I notice as I click "apply" the bar goes back to 16 bit, and when I allow that program to restart my computer, I get stuck in a black "Windows is now restarting" screen that doesn't seem to go anywhere. I've let it be for over a half hour, hoping maybe it needed time to run, but that seems like an extraordinary amount of time. Then when I cut the power and restart I end up in safe mode, where I shut down and restart successfully, but still little screen and no colors


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sorry there was a problem with that link. I edited it and it should work now.

Anyway here it is again -

Neo Magic Video Drivers

Download and install the drivers for your video/graphics card and let us know if that helps.

edit : I hope NAV is updated regularly and is up-to-date currently. I would suggest you to run an AV scan just to be on the safer side.


----------



## Kdodge (Mar 2, 2003)

Okay, I have downloaded the driver and saved it as target to my desktop...and am about to reboot...is there something else I should do first???


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Nothing really. Install the drivers, reboot and see if there is any change.


----------

